
49.2% of NYTimes site traffic is from China, a country which blocks the NYTimes - mbgaxyz
http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/nytimes.com
======
mbgaxyz
How should the Alexa results be interpreted?

Similar situation where China has a large share of traffic:

[http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/guardian.co.uk](http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/guardian.co.uk)
(not the .com)

[http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/washingtonpost.com](http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/washingtonpost.com)

Whereas these media outlets don't see this:

[http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/huffingtonpost.com](http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/huffingtonpost.com)

[http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/dailymail.co.uk](http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/dailymail.co.uk)

[http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/usatoday.com](http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/usatoday.com)

[http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/drudgereport.com](http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/drudgereport.com)

